# Colorado River Toads



## deadheadvet (Dec 5, 2013)

Just thought I'd post this for fun.
These guys are pretty cool. From the Colorado River Basin. They will eat anything smaller than them. Mostly nocturnal and either take over existing rodent holes or dig their own.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW1ZYcy9LCc&sns=em


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 9, 2013)

That's so cool. What are you going to do with them? It doesn't look like you have them setup like pets.


----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2013)

OMG, you have too have patience to feed them. I so wanted to help that first one, geez, get it already.. They are very cute though. Funny, how after they ate, they kinda got an extra boost of energy.


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 10, 2013)

That's just for feeding the tub they are in. We pull them out of a 55 gallon long tank with peat moss sand blended substrate they can burrow into with some big bowls of water. We don't want them eating the dirt so we feed them separately in the sterilite tub. Keeps them healthier.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 12, 2013)

That's so smart!! I'm trying to get my hand on another pacman frog. Coolest pets. I think I need a giant- wall sized habitat too!


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

thats really cool, thanks for sharing


----------

